# Crystal Shade - A new Epic / YA fantasy novel



## Freelancer (Dec 31, 2011)

*






“Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories.”* 

Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel;  like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely  fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade – which never came.  It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what  evil and darkness is – things that no one ever faced on her world and as  the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within –, nor does she want  to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life  of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting – until it  actually happens. 

Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 explores the early life of a  young daydreaming soul who is destined to reveal the forgotten past of  her home world and to seek the answer for the eternal question; what the  legendary Crystal Shade really is. 

*Genre;* Epic / YA spiritual fantasy 
*Length;* 147671 words (app. 591 pages) 
*Price;* $4.99/£3.21 (Limited introductory price) 

*Available at;* 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I/?tag=brite-21  (Kindle edition - Read the 30 pages long excerpt here by clicking on the cover) 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I/?tag=brite-21  (Kindle edition) 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/104029  (Additional Ebook editions) 

Paperback edition is coming in January. Check out it's beautiful cover.






Volume 2 is also coming in 2012. Here is the first sneak peek poster;


----------



## Freelancer (Jan 17, 2012)

Crystal Shade's paperback edition is now available at CreateSpace.
https://www.createspace.com/3753679


----------



## Freelancer (Feb 8, 2012)

Volume 2 release in T-Minus 150 days and counting. If you haven't done so yet, pick up a copy of Volume 1 here; www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK) or here, www.crystalshadeangeni.com/purchase (Official website's retailer link collection).


----------



## Freelancer (Mar 1, 2012)

*CRYSTAL SHADE: EPISODES #1 (£0.84)*
*Episodes # 1 ISBN: 978-963-89461-9-5 (Kindle), 978-963-89520-0-4 (EPub)*
“Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories.”

Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade – which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is – things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within –, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting – until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Episodes #1 explores the life of a young daydreaming girl who seeks the answer to the eternal question of, what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

Length: 30801 words.

_*IMPORTANT:*_ Crystal Shade: Episodes, is the episodic release of the Epic / YA Fantasy trilogy, *CRYSTAL SHADE: ANGENI (£5.99)*. It was created with the intention of leading new readers into this beautiful world via its unique episodic storytelling and lower price. Episodes #1 contains the first full story arc, Chapters 1-3 of Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, which is also available on Amazon. *If you already own Crystal Shade: Angeni, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade: Episodes.*

Crystal Shade: Episodes #2 – Coming on 03-14-2012
Crystal Shade: Episodes #3 – Coming on 03-28-2012
Crystal Shade: Episodes #4 – Coming on 07-07-2012
Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 (Episodes #1-3) – Available on Amazon.
Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 2 – Coming on 07-07-2012


----------

